# Which Nav Software for laptop will accept my Cmap NT?



## fourgeau (Jan 21, 2008)

this is my first post and all help is welcomed. I recently bought an AIS receiver only to find out after long talk with their tech that my Raymarine chart plotter model is too old and will not interface with my AIS.
I bought a laptop and was planning to install the free Seaview software (Ais compatible) with the free NOOA charts, ad a GPS antenna link the AIS receiver and have an additional nav system at minimal cost.
The whole set up of the Charts and Seaview is after 2 weeks of trial obviously above my head.
I have a major investment in C map Nt and NT+ . (My usual sailing ground extend from Maine to Venezuela )
I would like to download the charts to the laptop, I see that USB devices are available. BUt nowhere do I read on what Nav software they are FULLY usable.
HELP!!!!
Denis 
USCGC
Galatea 47 Beneteau


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Denis...I think you are out of luck on this. No full GPS mode compatibility available...just planning mode. I guess your options are to buy a new plotter that IS compatible with both AIS and Cmap, or lose the maps in favor of a new system. I will never buy another RAY product after they left ME out in the cold with my Cmap investment too.


----------



## TradewindSailing (Aug 19, 2006)

Try SOB = Software on Board

DigiBOAT Navigation Software for GPS Receivers - Software-On-Board

card readers which work with SOB and the c-map cartridges:
SOB Manual - Installing C-MAP Card Readers

I have no experience with this software, but three months trial period, then AUD60.00, sounds good to me


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Cool Tradewinds! Thanks for that link!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

When I was looking at software, the only one I found compatible with C-map & Navionics was RayTech RNS w/ card reader

New version 6.01 will be out this fall


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This compatibility chart should be helpful:

link


----------

